# Possible sale: El Gran Jefe Complete



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

*El Gran Jefe*

See new ad


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, time for sale.

PM with offers and questions.


----------

